# 6mo old protection training



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Malachai vom Geistwasser 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7-Z3ex-F-0

Denise


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I watched 2 minutes of it before I had to stop. Nothing wrong with the dog though. Helper work blew chunks. Need to leave that guy on the older dogs or something.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I could only watch for a couple of minutes, that was enough. I got dizzy watching her run that dog is so many circles.....geezee one is plenty. I sure hope that she isn't paying that guy for his decoy work !???!!!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Not busting balls here, but what part of someone playing tug with a toy and petting the dog is considered bite work? Somebody help me out here?


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

Private video!

I could not see that!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

What are you talking about, you could not see what?

I just don’t get it


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Meaning link no longer works for public


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

She must be scared of Jeff


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Although no one said the dog looked bad…. that’s what this is all about, posting videos to learn what you’re doing stupid. Then you have people tell you there way of doing it wrong and stupid. Put the video back up dam it. I didn’t even mention anything about the purple hat she had on. I got some funny looking hats too, bald heads get real cold


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

The video of my pup will not be put back up, or any others. When people start bashing a training helper that helps people train dogs to World/National level from a puppy on up, they should then let him know what he is doing wrong. Just because it is not YOUR way of training doesn't mean it is not being done right. I am very fortunate to be working with someone of his caliber and as long as I am happy and my pup is learning that is all that matters. 

Denise


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

That’s right, take your ball and go home mad…. Sticks and stones… I know what you are but what am I


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

you are right Denise as long as you are happy. this board is not alway a nice place. I didn't say anything but I will apologize for them.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG lady, what's up? You can't take a little criticism. I'm glad you're playing in the personal protection world where you can ruin a pup, get some screwed up training and no-one sees it...LOL See when you compete your dog, you are always open for criticism and you have to have a thick skin or go home.

Don't give me this crap about this guy being a world competitor. I have seen many world competitor training methods and even though they get the job they turn my stomach. I have also seen many so-called world class competitors and trainers ruin a good dog because they one have one way of doing things. Then they tell you that your dog was not good...HA, HA!

Like they told me when I start, *IF YOU DON'T WANT TO RUN WITH THE BIG DOGS STAY ON THE PORCH! *

Feedback is good, where it's negative or positive because sometimes soeone who is removed from the situation may see something that you are missing. 

Woman up and put the video back up and grow up!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Every once in a while someone like Tim has to talk all logic and make me look bad. I bet Tim has funny looking hat too 
 
Come on post the video I’m trying to learn something here


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Actually, it's not much different from training your dog at the club in front of a (mostly) critical audience. We've only just bought a camcorder so I was glad last week when someone said our younger dog heels much better than the older one, who, although very attentive, was "arse out" during the whole routine. He was a bit over the top but I was happy about his attention and didn't notice.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Actually, it's not much different from training your dog at the club in front of a (mostly) critical audience. We've only just bought a camcorder so I was glad last week when someone said our younger dog heels much better than the older one, who, although very attentive, was "arse out" during the whole routine. He was a bit over the top but I was happy about his attention and didn't notice.


You do pick up a lot looking at the video later. That goes for a lot more things than playing with dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The guy didn't even look like he wanted to work the dog. Didn't know it would make you run away.

Have you seen the video I posted of Buko ****ing me sideways while drinking beer, and whistling dixie ?? Now that was a video that stung, but I still put it out there. 

Stop being such a puss.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Come on post the video. It’s all good…. what did you expect everyone to say you’re the best? That shit don’t happen. You don’t like the tone of a few comments and you run, come on. Maybe there was a reason why you had the dog doing a few extra circles, maybe you could have explained why that’s the way you do things, maybe you would have changed the way you do things. Maybe you would get a few people to add an extra circle here and there to their training. Maybe I would even learn why anyone would have their dog go in circles. See what I’m getting at here, and when you do get your balls busted just go with it, it takes the fun out of it for the ball busters. Can you at least explain the purple hat? Is it used as a distraction or something?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> You do pick up a lot looking at the video later. That goes for a lot more things than playing with dogs.


The advantage of a spotter is that he can tell you on the spot (pardon the pun) and hinder you repeating the same mistake.

The advantage of watching the video is that you darn well have to believe it even if you didn't believe the spotter!


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> What are you talking about, you could not see what?
> 
> I just don’t get it


The video is private so i am not allowed to see the video


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

come on mods, really?
is this the kind of board you want
criticism is different than flaming

sad, sorry hun, have fun with your dog and know not everyone in the world is that way

you can be a wonderful dog trainer and still a horrible human being


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Mike Lauer said:


> come on mods, really?
> is this the kind of board you want
> criticism is different than flaming
> 
> ...


 
Mike, the comments really weren’t bad at all, maybe a little colorful at best. I got she is running the dog in too many circles and what the decoy was doing might have been questionable. My question really was legit. The method of training that I have been very slowly learning does not incorporate that kind of stuff in to the training. Not saying one is right or wrong, but I still would like to know if it is a normal practice for the guy holding the toy to pet the dog? I would take “nothing wrong with the dog” as compliment. One poster even quotes the bible in her tag line for Christ sake, the other one has something about a rattlesnake. If this Denise chick has a break down over what was said I don’t think she is stable enough to do bite work with a dog, no wonder the breed is a mess. 
The main reason you post videos is so you can have a bunch of people give you there wrong opinions. 
And I think the mods can handle things without you and that Tomass guy playing police


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sorry, did you just cry out to the moderators ?? Sad when you have no arguement to make, just crying.

One of the reasons this board doesn't suck is that some of us post stuff both good and bad and leave it out there so that someone can learn from it.

The last thing we need is crybabies needing the moderators tit, or other members assuming that they know best. I think there would have been good stuff for her, but she was too thin skinned and ran. Well good.

Otherwise it will be like the other ass kiss boards where fluffy gets videotaped and everyone says how much the like his coat, or he is just oh so wonderful.

All I saw is a helper that looked bored to tears. That tells me NOW that she is probably a pain in the ass, and he goes through the motions to get her off the field and thank you very much.

Pretty sure the green board is still going. I think you would like it there better.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

This is great, first I learn a new word (fuktard), and then today I find out that there's another way to spell Thomas (Tomass). Life truly is beautiful.\\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you have learned the word fuktard, then all is right in the world for a moment.


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

All I have to say is that I have seen the dog in person and he is a super nice pup, and she has worked her ass off to get this pup and all her tracking and training of OB. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA-xRV_4Nu8 looks great! your doing a great job


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Here`s some OB come on you guys this pup looks great http://www.youtube.com/user/dpicicci#p/a/u/1/V17kBXDUbbo


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Folks, please don't be afraid to post a video of you and your dog working.
You will get numerous comments, both good and bad.
Some will critique in a less then PC manner just to get you thinking.
Some will critique in a downright insulting manner.
Some will critique without knowing WTF they are saying.
some will critique with yrs and tons of knowledge behind them.
Some will critique without eveer having done a thing but play in their back yard with a dog.
Some have never even trained a dog past housebreaking. 
Listen patiently to all and it wont take long to figure out who's woth listenting to and who's just another wannabe.
Read through the BS and learn! 
My subline is always the same
"THE WORDS OFA FOOL OFFEND ONLY ANOTHER FOOL".
Think about it! Does that insulting MOFO on the other end of your screen make sense, or is he/she just having a rough day thinking about their own shortcommings and insecurities?!!
On a given day you may be able to learn from both....just ignore the BS.;-)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

> And I think the mods can handle things without you and that Tomass guy playing police [/FONT][/SIZE]


I looked up fuktard in the dictionary and there was a picture of Chris. I guess his spelling skills are on the same level as his feeble attempts at repartee


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No one said the dog was anything. This is not about the dog, it is about pulling a video on this board. I am sure the dog would let us watch the video, and pet him and throw a ball for him and scrub him and all of that.

However, why would we want to encourage this silly "you cannot watch my video" behavior ??


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Her you have a new video, Me looking like a stubeling FOOLISH bafoon catshing a dog.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESuShE8zj1w

So now woman putt up your video again


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> Her you have a new video, Me looking like a stubeling FOOLISH bafoon catshing a dog.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESuShE8zj1w
> 
> So now woman putt up your video again


Great video dude, I almost fell out of my chair.:grin:


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Why look good when you can look stupid


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Good GOD that was funny. Reminds me of a lot of people I know.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I looked up fuktard in the dictionary and there was a picture of Chris. I guess his spelling skills are on the same level as his feeble attempts at repartee


 
Ass you must be old if you got a dictionary…. Or use that attempt at a joke


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ass you must be old if you got a dictionary…. Or use that attempt at a joke


"if you got a dictionary" ? Where the fuk are you from?
Oh never mind  Youse have a nice day Chris

I was born and raised on Staten Island. The only thing I remember about the "garden state" was the stink from the
refinery when the wind was blowing in the wrong direction. LOL

FYI It was an online dictionary. Youse gotta keep up to date


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

This video should help explain all the fighting in this thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV6In1K8zKk


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

I am hoping to end this once and for all. I already stated why I removed my video and it has nothing to do with me or my pup so I will say it again for the last time. I can take alot of shit good or bad but I will not tolerate anyone bashing the quality of my TD's work, or any other TD/helper/decoy, they are the ones out there busting their asses and pretty much every part of their body working our dogs. They are the back bone of all the sports we do with are dogs, without them we would not be doing this, so by bashing a helper's quality of work you are bashing all of them. Each and every helper has their own style of training, right or wrong but they are still out there doing the best they can. 



I know ALOT of people on this board and some that have made comments on this thread that do not have any where near the experience to be opening their mouths in the first place. When you have 30 plus years of experience then maybe you might have something to offer but until that happens which I doubt will, my motto is watch, listen and learn maybe some of you should practice that also. 

I enjoy this board and most of the people on here are nice and have alot to offer so that makes it easy to ignore the ones that have nothing to offerand never will. So I hope this thread can be a lesson learned for all, I know it has for me but I am sure for some they will never learn but always hide behind the keyboards typing away. 

So as far as I am concerned I am done with this thread.


Denise


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Since you believe that this guy is so great, why don't you put up the video so that we can learn a thing or two. 

It's great that you have so much confidence in your helper/trainer=D>. I've seen good and in many helpers and some have 30+ years of experience and they believe in beating the shit out of the dog if they bump the sleeve when they come into the blind for a bark and hold. There are a lot of people with years of experience getting things done their way and perhaps its not the best approach. Also, some of these so-called experienced guys are ruining a lot of good dogs with the excuse that the dog was shit an did not have what it takes to compete...LOL:-D

if you look back at the training methods that Conrad Most took, he was an authority in his day. Many people would not dare question his authority. He stated in his book that he beats a dog with a stick if he failed to follow his commands.

I'm training with a guy now that has been training for over 30 years and he disagrees with most of the top Schutzhund trainers that use too much compulsion and less praise to build a dog's confidence. He tells us that he does not give a shit what others think of him and encourages others to question his methods and he will explain why. He encourages me to question why so that I can become a better trainer.

A good trainer does not give a shit about questions and they should be open to criticism and have the ability to answer why.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

andreas broqvist said:


> Her you have a new video, Me looking like a stubeling FOOLISH bafoon catshing a dog.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESuShE8zj1w
> 
> So now woman putt up your video again


Hi Andreas,

How could anyone not look like a buffon with a sleeve that big? 
That sleeve is bigger, and probably weighs more than my Dutch Shepherd Belatu


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Mike,

I understand what you are saying, but where in the first 2 posts are questions asking about why my TD is doing what he is doing? it was only bashing with out questions and that is why again my video was removed. I am all for questions but not bashing helpers period. My TD is open for questions but only done in person or if he does a seminar. he does not go on any boards and can understand why most helpers. I know that there are helpers with as much experience has mine that have no clue what they are doing but I was only referring to my TD. I do trust him 100% and feel very lucky to be working with him.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

andreas broqvist said:


> Why look good when you can look stupid


I double this, and it comes much more naturally for me


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> "if you got a dictionary" ? Where the fuk are you from?
> Oh never mind  Youse have a nice day Chris
> 
> I was born and raised on Staten Island. The only thing I remember about the "garden state" was the stink from the
> ...


 
Good one Ass, good one, I can tell you’re a real sharp guy, Like a chat room ninja or something. 
And they got rid of that odor years ago… sorta


----------



## Jason Lin (May 26, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> Her you have a new video, Me looking like a stubeling FOOLISH bafoon catshing a dog.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESuShE8zj1w
> 
> So now woman putt up your video again


Why are you sieg heiling the dog?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Good one Ass, good one, I can tell you’re a real sharp guy, Like a chat room ninja or something.
> And they got rid of that odor years ago… sorta


Chris,

NOT only a chat room ninja (I kind of like that title) I actually train and title dogs in the real world. I can walk and talk (still working on the chewing gum) at the same time :-0
Two HOT SchH III Dobermanns and "hoping" to title
my Dutch Shepherd and 18 month old Dobermann in the Spring (I planned to trial in September but messed up my knee) Plus I started to train the wife's new 10 week old
GSD so I may even get to try and title him in 2011


Thomas Barriano
Dubheasa Germania (11/05/99-08/11/08) SchH III M R Brevet AKC WD III AWD 1 STP 1 CD WAC TT
Ascomannis Jago (06/20/03) SchH III AKC WD III AWD I TT WAC
Belatucadrus (08/14/05) Dutch Boy BH TT
Flannchadh von der Bavarianburg (5/21/08) CGC


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> NOT only a chat room ninja (I kind of like that title) I actually train and title dogs in the real world. I can walk and talk (still working on the chewing gum) at the same time :-0
> Two HOT SchH III Dobermanns and "hoping" to title
> ...


You do seem to be the kind of guy that would impress yourself by hanging paper in frames on the wall.=D> :grin:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> You do seem to be the kind of guy that would impress yourself by hanging paper in frames on the wall.=D> :grin:


There you go again Chris, making assumptions. There is nothing in frames on any of my walls. I just recognize the difference between real dog trainers, who train dogs and internet trainers who talk a lot about training dog. Lots of whom have never trained or titled a dog in anything and in some cases don't even own anything but a pet dog.
So Chris what are you, a real dog trainer or an Internet
dog trainer?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> There you go again Chris, making assumptions. There is nothing in frames on any of my walls. I just recognize the difference between real dog trainers, who train dogs and internet trainers who talk a lot about training dog. Lots of whom have never trained or titled a dog in anything and in some cases don't even own anything but a pet dog.
> So Chris what are you, a real dog trainer or an Internet
> dog trainer?


 
If your real board you can look, but you won’t find me claiming to be any form of trainer. But I feel a lot safer knowing you can decide who is a “real dog trainer” and who is not. I’ll stop wasting all your time, you better get back to patrolling the internet for fake trainers. Thanks for keeping us safe Mr. Ass man. Or is that super ass man?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Jones said:


> Since you believe that this guy is so great, why don't you put up the video so that we can learn a thing or two.
> 
> It's great that you have so much confidence in your helper/trainer=D>. I've seen good and in many helpers and some have 30+ years of experience and they believe in beating the shit out of the dog if they bump the sleeve when they come into the blind for a bark and hold. There are a lot of people with years of experience getting things done their way and perhaps its not the best approach. Also, some of these so-called experienced guys are ruining a lot of good dogs with the excuse that the dog was shit an did not have what it takes to compete...LOL:-D
> 
> ...


I dont think Bill gives a shit what people think of his training there ain't no shiter's in his kennel 
If you wan to see his work and know who he is check out my sig video it was put up by his by his wife youtube.com/watch?v=KXt8M3sissU you can see some work and dogs he has produced.
and if that aint enough look here.www.kulladogs.com/


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

I declare myself without competence to comment because i have not seeing the video 

but I like the one of the giant sleeve guy!


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> This is great, first I learn a new word (fuktard), and then today I find out that there's another way to spell Thomas (Tomass). Life truly is beautiful.\\/


Nicole that was great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> If your (sic) real board (sic) you can look, but you won’t find me claiming to be any form of trainer. But I feel a lot safer knowing you can decide who is a “real dog trainer” and who is not. I’ll stop wasting all your (sic) time, you better get back to patrolling the internet for fake trainers. Thanks for keeping us safe Mr. Ass man. Or is that super ass man?


Grow up Chris. I never claimed to be a trainer either. I have been around long enough and gotten to train with some 
real dog trainers to recognize the difference. You seem to have developed an Ass fixation recently? You can make up your own mind on who is or is not a real trainer and train with or take advise from who ever you want.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> No one said the dog was anything. This is not about the dog, it is about pulling a video on this board. I am sure the dog would let us watch the video, and pet him and throw a ball for him and scrub him and all of that.
> 
> However, why would we want to encourage this silly "you cannot watch my video" behavior ??


every now and then you come up with a good one . I'm sure the dog wouldn't mind lmao


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Mike Jones said:


> Since you believe that this guy is so great, why don't you put up the video so that we can learn a thing or two.
> 
> It's great that you have so much confidence in your helper/trainer=D>. I've seen good and in many helpers and some have 30+ years of experience and they believe in beating the shit out of the dog if they bump the sleeve when they come into the blind for a bark and hold. There are a lot of people with years of experience getting things done their way and perhaps its not the best approach. Also, some of these so-called experienced guys are ruining a lot of good dogs with the excuse that the dog was shit an did not have what it takes to compete...LOL:-D
> 
> ...


hey mike leave conrad most out of this. you make him seem like only a dog beater. he is the father if modern dog training. One of the first to use dogs natural instinct and psychology. sorry a sore spot for me . my favorite dog training book[-X


----------

